# Tahiti Village



## Marge007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi All!

Trading in late January. I read the reviews, but anything else you can add would be appreciated.

Their shuttles; good, bad? 

Thanks for your insight!
Marge


----------



## zinger1457 (Nov 24, 2010)

We were there 3 weeks ago for the first time and enjoyed it.  The shuttle works very good, runs every 30 minutes and was always on time, stops at New York New York and Mirage casinos.  I believe the last pickup is just after midnight so may have to use a taxi to get back if staying out late.  If you don't have a car the shuttle does an early morning grocery store run. 

We were in the larger 1BR, the room was nice but they have the TV's a little backwards, there was a 19" TV in the living room and a 47" flat screen in the bedroom.  They also have a steam shower in the bathroom, my first experience using one.  It works great but gets really hot guickly, could only take about 10 minutes.  The pool was also nice and not very crowded when we were there.  The airport is very close and some takeoffs come close to the hotel.  The rooms were well insulated and noise wasn't a problem inside but if you're looking to take a nap by the pool you better be a deep sleeper.  Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Marge007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks.

Any building or area better to try for?

Not sure how big property is, but if one is in a far bldg from shuttle pick up, do they have golf cart type transportation to shuttle area? My "bad knee" is good right now, but who knows that week...


----------



## RandRseeker (Nov 24, 2010)

We have stayed there twice.  The first time we had a two bedroom with a great view.  The second time a one bedroom overlooking Denny's and the freeway.  Both units were very nice. As long as you get a pool view, you should be fine.  
The resort is not that big, so walking to the shuttle should be no trouble.  The shuttle is a great service for getting to the strip and back.  Just make sure you are on time to catch it, because they don't wait even one minute past the scheduled departure time.


----------



## zinger1457 (Nov 24, 2010)

Marge007 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any building or area better to try for?
> 
> Not sure how big property is, but if one is in a far bldg from shuttle pick up, do they have golf cart type transportation to shuttle area? My "bad knee" is good right now, but who knows that week...



We were in Building 2, facing the pool, and were pleased.  I would ask for a pool view, not much to view otherwise and probably a little quieter.  Building 5 is the furthest from the lobby but it's not too far.  I did see a golf type cart sitting in front but never saw anyone use it, maybe they will transport you to your room.  As stated the shuttle runs like a clock so you need to be there on time, they don't wait.


----------



## Marge007 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience.


----------



## zinger1457 (Nov 26, 2010)

Forgot to mention that Internet service is not provided but is available for $40/week.  They provide you with a wireless USB adapter that connects to one of the local phone services (ATT?), the service was good.  They told me it would work anywhere in Vegas but never had a need to use it outside the resort.


----------



## kjd (Nov 28, 2010)

*WiFi at Tahiti*

Forget about the IMO outrageous charge at Tahiti for WiFi.  They sell the connection in the conveience store located in the registration building. I think that the cost of it is excessive.  

If your computer is set for WiFi you can pick up a free signal right before the exit to Denny's.  There are comfortable chairs there and also electric outlets.  I believe it's Denny's signal that you're picking up.  It leaks over into that part of Tahiti Village. When we were there other people also discovered the area but it never got too crowded.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 28, 2010)

For what it's worth, if you have an AT&T internet connection already at home, you can utilize any commercially available AT&T service like the one at Tahiti without paying again.   Call the  customer service number for AT&T internet before you leave and ask them what you need before you go.  Usually it's your service e-mail address and pw.

Several times at various locations all I had to do is call AT&T from where I was located, tell them the signal I was receiving along with my account name and they give me access to it.

fyi...


----------



## Marge007 (Nov 28, 2010)

Appreciate the computer/internet info as well!


----------



## Marge007 (Nov 29, 2010)

is there a washer and dryer in all units?


----------



## zinger1457 (Nov 30, 2010)

kjd said:


> Forget about the IMO outrageous charge at Tahiti for WiFi.  They sell the connection in the conveience store located in the registration building. I think that the cost of it is excessive.



Sure I would have preferred that it was free but didn't think $40/week was excessive, and the connection was good.  That's probably the cheapest per day rate that I've seen for any hotel/resort that still charges for Internet.


----------



## zinger1457 (Nov 30, 2010)

Marge007 said:


> is there a washer and dryer in all units?



Not sure but there is one in the larger 1BR.  They have a single machine that does both the washing and drying, I've never seen one like that.  It did seem like the drying takes longer than a normal stand alone but other than that worked fine.


----------



## Marge007 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 6, 2010)

*Sounds Plush!*

As a thank you for a job well done, I sent my office manager to Tahiti Village for five days. She just got back today. She said the shuttles are excellent. They run every hour and make two stops--at the Mirage and at New York New York.

She was also very pleased with the unit--clean, spacious, quiet, and with lots of luxury amenities, including a steam shower and jacuzzi, which she particularly liked.

She said the shuttle runs until 1:30 am on weekends and midnight on weeknights.

Hope this helps...and have fun!


----------



## Marge007 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just really had not heard too much about TV before the xchange. I am not as worried now. Thanks!


----------



## 89MustangGX (Dec 7, 2010)

Marge007 said:


> I just really had not heard too much about TV before the xchange. I am not as worried now. Thanks!



I just booked my first time down there in February for a Valentine's day getaway -- looking forward to it!

Adam


----------



## Marge007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Vegas can be fun on Valentine's... we got married there 12 years ago on 2/14 (so he can't forget anniversaries  ). It was like freakin Halloween, brides and grooms EVERYWHERE!! LOL, and we thought we'd be so special...
Have a great trip!


----------



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2010)

Marge007 said:


> Vegas can be fun on Valentine's... we got married there 12 years ago on 2/14 (so he can't forget anniversaries  ). It was like freakin Halloween, brides and grooms EVERYWHERE!! LOL, and we thought we'd be so special...
> Have a great trip!


This past weekend was the Las Vegas Zappos.com Rock & Roll Marathon and weddings were even a part of that event. There were many brides & grooms among the runners and there was a big mass wedding at the Venetian when they got up to that location. (They started at Mandalay Bay & ran up the Strip all the way to Fremont St. and back.) It was actually a very sweet ceremony after which most of the couples continued running. Some had specially designed wedding running attire.


----------



## Marge007 (Dec 10, 2010)

When I read your message, all I could think was "I wonder how many brides or grooms chickened out and just kept on running!!!"


----------

